# Parasite, treatment?



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently netted some more wild Gambusia affinis from a new location, to help ensure that my original stock have a wide gene pool and a good variety of gene variations to work with. As I've been doing, I quarantined them for observation. A few of them had the usual fungus and skin parasite issues that can be expected from wild fish. I've treated them all with Aquarisol, which has cleared up most of the problems except for one. One female has a relatively large protrusion from her abdomen with tentacles on the end. It does not appear to move, but it is definitely not clearing up from the Aquarisol treatment.

I'm wondering if anyone can identify this parasite (or if you think it could be something else like a cancerous growth), and suggested treatments. I am reluctant to move any of these fish into contact with my other stocks until I have positively identified the problem and know if and how contagious it is.

Here are some shots I took that came out ok. If you need clearer pictures, I can take some shots of her in my photo observation container in a couple of weeks (currently I am using it for fry - this live-bearer breeding project takes a lot of containers and aquariums!)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That is an external/burrowing fluke of the group commonly known as Anchor Worms. There are many meds available for treating anchor worm, and my best advice is to very quickly start using one ( or a few ). These things multiply like crazy, and are very contagious. For best results, try a drug that is made specifically for flukes, or worms and flukes. "Anchors Away" or "Clout" work fairly well as far as the cheap stuff goes.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, looked it up, that is definitely what it is. Thanks for the info - I'll buy a couple different treatments and start using them right away.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

LFS removes anchor worms with tweezers then adds the Clout to the water. The removal unfortunately leaves a hole in the fish but they maintain it heals up fairly quickly.
This is the Big Al's store that does this. A lot of their fish
(livebearers) show anchor worms when they arrive.
I haven't bought livebearers there except guppies for months because of the parasites.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

There is some debate on the issue, but from what I've read, manual removal from infected fish is not necessary with the right treatments. I'll probably cull this female anyway if the thing doesn't drop off on its own (not worth the trouble of performing surgery, IMHO)


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

So I plan to hit the buggers with multiple treatments in a "shotgun" approach. I've read that diflubenzuron (Anchors Away, Dimilin), praziquantel (Prazi), and copper sulfate (Aquarisol) can be safely used at the same time. I was also thinking of using dimethylphosphonate (Trichlorfon, Clout's ant-fluke ingredient), but I haven't found any literature on if it is safe to use simultaneously with the other ingredients. Anyone know if this would be safe? If not, I'll probably just stick with the 3.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, praziquantel is the one that's best not used with anything else. The others are okay.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought the reason for that is one treatment of praziquantel is intended to stay around in the water for a long enough time to disrupt the life cycle, which means other treatments that call for water-changes would result in under-dosing of praziquantel (essentially removing its effectiveness). My thought was to use the praziquantel at the same time as the last treatment of diflubenzuron and copper sulfate (after the last water change). I might just go with the other 3 though and forget praziquantel just to be safe.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought I would provide an update for anyone interested. I ultimately decided to go with a product called "Parasite Clear" by Jungle (they are the ones that make Anchors Away). This one contains both Diflubenzuron and Praziquantel (as well as other ingredients for eliminating internal and external worms and flukes). This seemed like the best bang for my buck (kills a good variety of parasites and only $3 for 8 treatments). I can always go with something more expensive if the problem returns.

Day 3 after the first of three treatment (or day 15 if you count when I began the Aquarisol treatment), the anchor worm(s) has fallen off and the former host is swimming happily and bickering with her tank-mates over food. She has a hole in her side where the thing was attached, but it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all. Coincidentally, she also gave birth today to about a dozen babies (at least thats how many made it to the java moss without getting snatched). The tenacity of these fish never ceases to amaze me..


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad to hear you had success with your treatments and congrats on the new brood.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

good to know that parasite clear seems to have done the job.
The price for 10 pkgs of Jungle antiparasite up here is about $8!
Api Triple sulpha is $18 and change. Wonder how come we get to pay so much??
Keep us posted on how momma and the kids are doing.


----------

